# Looking for wood worker to make cutting boards from reclaimed wood for distribution



## GreenWisdom (Jul 12, 2009)

I am looking for an east-coast wood shop to make cutting boards (and probably other items) from reclaimed hardwood. I am a small distributor of Eco-products that sells to 70 stores in the US and Canada. The boards I am currently distributing can be found at http://www.greenwisdom.biz . However, the designs and pricing is likely to change soon. The shop must be on the east coast, reclaimed hardwood must be used for the boards, and the shop must be willing to drop ship for me. Established shops with a track record of dependability will be given a preference.

If you are interested, please email me your contact info and web page (if you have one) and tell me about your business. My email is *[email protected]*

Thanks!

Bryan E. Burke
Proprietor of Green Wisdom
http://www.greenwisdom.biz


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anybody explore this?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks.


----------

